# Gamemaster Begegnungen



## Genker (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr,

zu allererst möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich kein Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden habe.
Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt.

*Nun zum Wesentlichen:*

Gestern war ich mit meinem Pala-Tank Twink on und wollte mir für Marken die T7-Handschuhe holen.
Da ich es von meinem Main (=Mage) gewohnt bin, dass es immer nur ein T7-Teil gibt, hab ich mit dem Pala einfach mal drauf gedrückt (ich weiß nicht wo ich mit meinen Gedanken war).
Naja letztendlich hab ich die Heal-Handschuhe geholt, wollte aber die zum tanken.

Daraufhin hab ich natürlich ein Ticket geschrieben, mit der Bitte das Teil umzutauschen.

Nach knapp 10 Minuten hat sich auch schon ein Gamemaster gemeldet, der mich bat ihn bei dem Flugpunkt "Sonnenhäschers Schar" im Kristallsangwald zu treffen.

Als ich angekommen bin hab ich auch gleich schon einen Spieler, der in der Form eines Geistes als Mensch da stand, gesehen.
Der Name war mit den Initialen <GM>....... geschmückt.

Er schrieb mich auch gleich nochmal im GM Chat an und fragte, ob es mir was ausmachen würde im /say Chat zu schreiben.

Danach sollte ich meine falschen Handschuhe zerstören, damit er beginnen kann die neuen Handschuhe herzustellen.
Das tat er mit gewissen "Nebenwirkungen" wie zum Beispiel, dass er mich in einen Frosch verwandelte oder als Mini-Dämon.
Auch zauberte er "El Pollo Grande" Das schwarze Huhn des Todes herbei mit der Begründung, dass die Wiederherstellung von Items gewisse Nebeneffekte mit sich tragen könne.

Naja nach einiger Zeit hatte ich mein richtiges Item und der GM verabschiedete sich.
Ich fande es lustig, denn sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.

Habt ihr auch schon mal sowas in der Art erlebt?
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen dazu beitragt.


Gruß
Genker

Ein paar Screens hab ich auch gemacht....

_Entschuldigt bitte für die schlechte Quali, aber ich denke dass man das meiste erkennen kann._
http://www.hostarea.de/server-02/Februar-fa6d688835.jpg
http://www.hostarea.de/server-02/Februar-8e9552c993.jpg
http://www.hostarea.de/server-02/Februar-6781e4181f.jpg
http://www.hostarea.de/server-02/Februar-b95f8445eb.jpg
http://www.hostarea.de/server-02/Februar-e1eecefd6a.jpg

*edit* Ach ja und falls es manche übersehen haben, der GM sagt in dem letzten Bild meinen Namen....
Ich habe jetzt aber auch keine Lust mehr den zu zensieren, denn in meiner Sig steht er so oder so...


----------



## shapeshiftR (28. Februar 2009)

Hatte bisher leider noch nicht das Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber kleiner Tipp, in Bild 1 und Bild 2 hast du vergessen den Namen zu überschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du vllt noch ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn du schon den Namen des GMs zensierst, dann auch oben in der Targetleiste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btt: Nein, leider habe ich solche Begegnungen noch nicht gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (28. Februar 2009)

Voll cool, hatte ich aber leider auch noch nicht.

Aber solche threads gab es schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucoire (28. Februar 2009)

wieviele HP hatte denn das Huhn? ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (28. Februar 2009)

Na, wenn die Jungs und Mädels der GM-Front mal Zeit haben, warum sollten sie sowas nicht tun?

Sind ja auch nur (fast sowas wie) Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (28. Februar 2009)

Lucoire schrieb:


> wieviele HP hatte denn das Huhn? ^^



Naja das weiß ich leider nicht mehr, da hab ich net drauf geachtet.
Auf jeden Fall kam ein Meteor runter, das Huhn war da und nach 5 Sek ist es wieder gestorben^^.


----------



## Rangekiller (28. Februar 2009)

im letzten bild sagt der gm auch deinen namen, und du hast ihn nicht zensiert^^

mir is sowas aber auch noch nicht passiert


----------



## Déeziz (28. Februar 2009)

shapeshiftR schrieb:


> Aber kleiner Tipp, in Bild 1 und Bild 2 hast du vergessen den Namen zu überschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo sonst werden ihn alle verfolgen, zuspamen und sogar töten (davon abgesehn steht der Name in seiner Signatur). Achja und den GM werden wir das gleiche antun wenn du nicht seinen Namen zensierst !!


----------



## Devin007 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich und einige aus der Gilde haben versucht, "unter" OG zu kommen, vom Tal der Ehre aus. Blöderweise hat irgend ein Vollpfosten und gesehnen (waren ca 15 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und beim GM gemeldet. Jedenfalls sahen wir plözlich den GM in der Luft "schwimmen", der hat sich auf eine Palme neben dem Haus gesetzt und im /say und gebeten, dies nichtmehr zu machen ect.

Hab zwar screens alledings nur von Boden aus, da sieht man nix-.-


----------



## Genker (28. Februar 2009)

Naja Hauptsache ist, dass ich etz den GM-Name vollständig zensiert habe^^

Das mit meinem Namen ist etz auch schon egal steht ja wirklich in der Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (28. Februar 2009)

Ist ja mal geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find das voll cool, wenn GM's sowas machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Kara beim Schach-Event kam mal ein GM zu uns, um uns den Loot zu geben, denn die Truhe ging nicht auf. Jedoch hat er sich oder keinen von uns zu irgendetwas verwandelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, war trotzdem ein cooles Erlebnis...


----------



## grimmjow (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte mir auch ein falsches Item ausgesucht und wollte eben ein anderes, Ticket geschrieben und weitergequestet.
Als ich in dieser Höhle mit diesen Würmern war, kam mir aufeinmal ein Sukkubus entgegen.. der GM! Ich war erst total überrascht, aber es war total witzig, da er schon ne Weile mit mir geredet hat und gespielt hat. Hat mir nen Mini-Panzer gegeben und ich durfte einige male gegen ihn spielen, ich gewann auch ständig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann hat er sich dann halt auch verzogen, war sehr witzig. Die Screenshots muss ich mal hochladen und den Namen verdecken.


----------



## Zeperus (28. Februar 2009)

OffTopic: Ehm Rangkiller Genker hat den namen seines Palas in der sig.
Back to Topic:
Nee "leider" hatte ich noch keine Begegnung mit einem Game Master aber finde die Geschichten lustig die Passieren wenn ein GM da war  z.B. Die Verwandlungen zu Wichtel, Hühner, Dämonen und Andere Formen.


----------



## Salveri (28. Februar 2009)

Hatte auch mal eine solche begegnung, is allerdings schon länger her (einige von euch werden sich sicher an das problem was ich angesprochen hab erinnern xD..)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v317/n0b...W_GMmeeting.jpg

Btw, ich hatte kein ticket geschrieben, der GM wollte wohl zu dem der im vordergrund als Afk Geflagt sitzt, hab ihn durch zufall gesehen und ma angesprochen ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. Februar 2009)

Ich muss immer voll viel Glück haben 
das die GMs mal mit Smilies schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (28. Februar 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Na, wenn die Jungs und Mädels der GM-Front mal Zeit haben, warum sollten sie sowas nicht tun?
> 
> Sind ja auch nur (fast sowas wie) Menschen
> 
> ...



Zeit haben sie immer^^
 Da machen sie sowas während andere Leute 7 Stunden auf ne Ticket bearbeitung warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja sind auch nur Menschen und haben auch mal ne Pause verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killah (28. Februar 2009)

EL POLLO GRANDE DAS SCHWARZE HUHN DES TODES XD


----------



## Cybereule (28. Februar 2009)

Ja ich hatte schon mal ein Gm vor mir , Paladina  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich war in der 5 Ini , die mit der schwachen Form von Keal ( Gott , wie heisst die Ini nochmal ) .
Tank und  Heiler waren ein Ehepaar und mussten aufeinmal los , weil das Kind von der Schule kam. Na toll. Aber zum Glück war Ersatz schnell gefunden...
Ich weiss nicht mehr obs nach dem 1 oder 2 ten Boss war , aber da war so ein Tor dass sich nicht öffnen wollte...wir schrieben also ein Ticket und wartetetn...und warteten...warteten...dann antwortete der Gm und bat uns den Raum zu verlassn , er würde doch gern ungesehn bleiben. Gesagt .Getan.
Der Gm aber telepotierte sich in den falschen Raum direkt vor unsere Augen und schrieb nur im /say : Upps =)
Er machte uns das Tor auf mit der Begründung das es an den neuen lag...

P.s. Er hat uns am Ende noch in Hühner verwandelt, Witzbold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seishiro (28. Februar 2009)

Hotgoblin, ich verstehe deine Signatur nicht=(


----------



## Dérack (28. Februar 2009)

Bei mir war mal ein dreanai GM wo ich nur gemeldet habe das ein mob im hinterland am falschen platz ist ^^ Er hat so komische zauber gemacht, die ich nie zuvor gesehen habe... irgnedso ein erdbeben, dan eine kuppel um sich und dann soetwas wie eine explusion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ah und @TE ich denke der GM sagt im letzten bild deinen char namen? oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (28. Februar 2009)

Seishiro schrieb:


> Hotgoblin, ich verstehe deine Signatur nicht=(



ich würde es so interpretieren, dass er 2 Multiboxing Chars hat und die imo auf Lvl 10 sind


----------



## Seishiro (28. Februar 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> ich würde es so interpretieren, dass er 2 Multiboxing Chars hat und die imo auf Lvl 10 sind



ah, eine sehr logische Erklärung meine Ideen waren da etwas abwegiger


----------



## Cybereule (28. Februar 2009)

Seishiro schrieb:


> ah, eine sehr logische Erklärung meine Ideen waren da etwas abwegiger



Und was kann man da  " etwas abwegiger " verstehen? O_o


----------



## Visssion (28. Februar 2009)

jo denk auch lvl 10er ^^


----------



## Shizo. (28. Februar 2009)

@ TE Im letzten Bild sieht man dein Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Und den gibts nur 1 mal im Arsenal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> @ TE Im letzten Bild sieht man dein Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh super und jetzt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja hab leider noch keinen GM gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orik60 (28. Februar 2009)

Mal btt:

Wir waren im BT unterwegs und ein MOb ist auf den Barikaden vor Supremus gestorben und wir kamen nicht an den Loot.
Und siehe da: Der GM kam vorbei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hatten wir den tollen Plan, Supremus per Irrerführung auf den GM zu schießen, aber da er nicht in der Gruppe war klappte es leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2009)

hab schon mal mit nem GM geangelt, als ich dann aufgeregt den rest meiner gruppe zusammentrommelte verwandelte er uns alle in maden giraffen und sonstiges

auch bei rp events sind bei uns GMs ein häufiger gast, einmal hat der einen raum mit reperaturbots ausgeschmückt, bei einer rp schlacht hat er einen riesigen blauen schleiereffekt um die burg fenris gelegt, wo das ganze stattfand

einmal stand auch einer plötzlich als illidan neben mir


----------



## Krypterian (28. Februar 2009)

Hatte mal den fall dass uns ein GM Arturius oder so im sholazarbecken killen musste da er verbuggt war

Nun ja der GM kam an, in der Form eines Schmetterlingese, fragte uns einige sachen (wie? warum? seit wann? blablabla) und buffte sich selbst erstmal...
1. Erhöht schaden ums Unermessliche.
2. Immun gegen Magie
3. immun gegen Physischen Schaden
4. Ihr Schaut richtig Geil aus, alle Blicke ziehen sich auf euch

Nun ja, er one-hittete den lvl 77elite einfach und gut wars^^

Screen hatte ich auch gemacht aber finde es irgendwie net^^

mvg, Pol


----------



## Krypterian (28. Februar 2009)

und noch was... als unsere Gilde 3 Jahre gefeiert hat kamen GM's zu einigen von uns in die Inis und bufften uns ziemlich geil z.B. 50% mehr dmg fuer 2 stunden und so^^


----------



## advanced08 (28. Februar 2009)

hmm interessant


----------



## #FFFFFF (28. Februar 2009)

Die einzigsten Sachen die ein Gm bei mir mal gemacht hat, war dass er mich disconnectet hat 
und dass er mich aus einem Loch rausgeportet hat...


----------



## SixNight (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte schonmal eine begenung mit einem Gm im av 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte nen problem mit sockeln da hat er mich irgend wo hin geportet im av und mein problem gelöst


----------



## XerroX (28. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele nun schon seit 4 Jahren WoW
und ich habe leider noch nie einen GM gesehen.
Ich hörte immer nur von Ingame Bekannten,
dass sie mal einen gesehen hatten und  von
ihm verzaubert wurden, er einen Repbot stellte,
oder Sonstiges.
Mir schrieben die GM nur öfters, dass sie mich 
beobachten würden usw.
Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf DIESE eine Begegnung,
denn ich wollte schon immer mal einen GM mit
eigenen Augen sehen.


----------



## Krypterian (28. Februar 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun schon seit 4 Jahren WoW
> und ich habe leider noch nie einen GM gesehen.
> Ich hörte immer nur von Ingame Bekannten,
> dass sie mal einen gesehen hatten und  von
> ...




naja, ich musste auch 3.5 jahre oder so warten^^


----------



## XerroX (28. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, würde ein GM vor mir stehen,
würde ich mir vorkommen, wie ein kleines
Kind, das vor seinem Opa sitzt und eine
Geschichte vorgelesen bekommt ...


----------



## Doncryyy (28. Februar 2009)

ich habe noch nie nen GM gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wahrscheinlich deshalb weil bei mir bzw uns immer alles glatt läuft xDD


----------



## advanced08 (28. Februar 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> Mir schrieben die GM nur öfters, dass sie mich
> beobachten würden usw.#



meistens tarnen die sich als frösche oder so einfach mal alles wegbomben vllt springt ja dabei einer raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne spaß^^ glaub kaum das die jemanden beobachten denke die sitzen in ihrem büro alle schön mit nen kaffe und warten auf tickets falls nix los ist 

gimpen die bissien in ganz azeroth rum


----------



## krish_mage (28. Februar 2009)

Joa hatte auch mal ne begegnung mit nem gm, weil ich ein epic zerstört hatte, und es wiederhaben wollte. Dann hab ich ihn ausseralb von og in dem häuschen da getroffen, und er als goblin verkleidet (goblinpirat) und mich hat er auch in einen piraten verwandelt ( nicht diese billigen deviat piraten) und dann hat er mit feuer gespuckt, und solchen mist gemacht, war echt witzig ^^

mfg


----------



## jolk (28. Februar 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> zu allererst möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich kein Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden habe.
> Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anscheinend hast du falsche Suchbegriffe verwendet 

aber naja...bleibt einfach in diesem hier


----------



## Genker (28. Februar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh ja da hab ich definitiv die falschen suchbegriffe benutzt sry


----------



## Reo_MC (28. Februar 2009)

Lucoire schrieb:


> wieviele HP hatte denn das Huhn? ^^



       El Pollo Grande
<das schwarze Huhn des Todes>

5,2k HP


----------



## Werbeaccount (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte vor wenigen Tagen erst eine Begegnung mit einem GM, als ich in Stratholme (das "alte" Stratholme) war, um das Pferd des Baronen zu farmen.
Ich stand in dem Hof vor dieser Festung des Barons und habe die Giftspucker verdroschen. Pötzlich despawnten sie alle. Unmittelbar danach kamen sie aber wieder zurück. Also habe ich sie weiter verdroschen.

Wenn alle Giftspucker eliminiert wurden, öffnet sich normalerweise die Türe, und Ramstein kommt heraus. Diesmal aber nicht...

Also fix ein Ticket geschrieben, und ca. 15 Minuten gewartet. Plötzlich tauchte vor mir ein GM auf, der sich um mein Problem gekümmert hat:

http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/1.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/2.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/3.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/4.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/5.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/6.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/7.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/8.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/9.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/10.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/11.jpg
http://www.xixs.net/wowscreens/12.jpg

An der Stelle an der er durch die Türe hindurchkriecht, verwandelt er sich in einen Schleimling, und wurde immer kleiner, wanderte unter der Türe hindurch. Dann schloß er mir die Türe auf. Er blieb dann noch während des Kampfes bei mir, und hat mit riesigen Blitzen immer die Skelette vernichtet. Leider habe ich davon keine Bilder, weil es viel zu schnell ging ^^ .

Er schenkte mir dann noch 20x Erntedankeber, und eine Panzersteuerung.

War echt lustig. Sowas nenne ich mal Service xD .


----------



## XerroX (28. Februar 2009)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> An der Stelle an der er durch die Türe hindurchkriecht, verwandelt er sich in einen Schleimling, und wurde immer kleiner, wanderte unter der Türe hindurch. Dann schloß er mir die Türe auf. Er blieb dann noch während des Kampfes bei mir, und hat mit riesigen Blitzen immer die Skelette vernichtet. Leider habe ich davon keine Bilder, weil es viel zu schnell ging ^^ .
> 
> Er schenkte mir dann noch 20x Erntedankeber, und eine Panzersteuerung.
> 
> War echt lustig. Sowas nenne ich mal Service xD .



Ich wünschte, sowas würde mir auch mal passieren ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Februar 2009)

> An der Stelle an der er durch die Türe hindurchkriecht, verwandelt er sich in einen Schleimling, und wurde immer kleiner, wanderte unter der Türe hindurch. Dann schloß er mir die Türe auf. Er blieb dann noch während des Kampfes bei mir, und hat mit riesigen Blitzen immer die Skelette vernichtet. Leider habe ich davon keine Bilder, weil es viel zu schnell ging ^^ .
> 
> Er schenkte mir dann noch 20x Erntedankeber, und eine Panzersteuerung.
> 
> War echt lustig. Sowas nenne ich mal Service xD



Seit wann dürfen Gm's ins Geschehen eingreifen genau gar nicht also fantasiere woanders rum :S


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Seit wann dürfen Gm's ins Geschehen eingreifen genau gar nicht also fantasiere woanders rum :S


kleine gegenstände dürfen sie vergeben


----------



## Mozee (28. Februar 2009)

Ist mir auch mal passiert das wegen nem item ein gm bei mir war hab keine screenshots gemacht ich idiot^^ aber er hat ausversehen mir warri t7,5 gegeben und sagte nur upps falsche makro^^ aber da ich magier bin wars schade^^


----------



## Allysekos (28. Februar 2009)

Witzih


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Februar 2009)

> kleine gegenstände dürfen sie vergeben



Aber keine gegner töten egal wie schwach sie sind


----------



## XerroX (28. Februar 2009)

BlizzLord ... du bist aber auch der Beste, oder ?
Nerv nicht mit deinen sinnlosen Beiträgen. 
Hast du keine Augen, oder wieso siehst du nicht,
was auf den Screenshots passiert ?

Kann ja auch mal sein, dass die en guten Tag haben ...


----------



## Werbeaccount (28. Februar 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Seit wann dürfen Gm's ins Geschehen eingreifen genau gar nicht also fantasiere woanders rum :S


Glaub was Du willst, aber erzähl mir nicht ich würde rumfantasieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Stonewhip (28. Februar 2009)

Also El Pollo ist mir bei der Abgabe des HexerQuests für die Höllenbestie erschienen. Ganz ohne Zutun eines GM.. Keine Ahnung, was DAS Vieh ingame zu suchen hat..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte den Text ingame. Es scheint als würde es KEIN Bug sein, sondern ein gewollter rnd-Effekt.

MfG


----------



## Kronas (28. Februar 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Aber keine gegner töten egal wie schwach sie sind


er hat es ja gespawned und zum spaß getötet...



Allysekos schrieb:


> Witzih


ähm... lol?


----------



## Dranay (28. Februar 2009)

Mit meinem Krieger damals hatte ich ein Ticket eröffnet und zum Schluss den GM gefragt, ob ich einen Screen mit ihm machen darf.

Er kam dann auch und verschwandt mit den Worten "Mach das nicht zuhause nach", in dem er von einer Klippe an der oberen Grenze vom Hinterland sprang und sich unsichtbar machte.

Ich frage mich bis heute, ob er wohl am Boden zermatscht aufgeschlagen ist und am PC fluchte "Sakrebleu (ka ob man das so schreibt xD), jetzt hab ich doch glatt vergessen mich unsterblich zu machen -.-' " xDD

Leider hab ich den Screnn nicht mehr xP


----------



## juri94 (28. Februar 2009)

ich bin mal mit meinem meinem dk in dem anfangsgebiet vom frostwyrm gefallen, habe es überlebt aber hing in einer wand eines zeldes fest. Auto. Freisetzten hat nicht funktioniert und einen ruhestein hatte ich noch nicht, also hab ich ein tiket geschrieben. Zuerst versuchte der GM einige dinge, die aber  nur dazu führten, dass ich betrunken war o.ä. schließlich kam er auf die idee, mich einfach zu töten, sodass ich mich mit meinem geist im "freien" wiederbeleben kann. Aber statt einfach auf /kill oder was die da machen zu drücken sorgte er dafür, dass der Lichking npc, der dort stand mir feindlich gesinnt war und mich mit einem schlag und 50 000 schaden tötete.
Das beste daran war aber, dass der Lichking sagte als er auf mich zukam:"hier ist kein platz für Intriganten, Blutelf!"


----------



## Ichname (28. Februar 2009)

Hahaha das ist ja mal eine coole Geschichte!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code Monkey (28. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte den spaß ned verderben aber ist klar Pserver fake (spreche aus eigener erfahrung )


----------



## abe15 (28. Februar 2009)

Es gibt 10000de Threads zu dem Thema also das "hab die SuFu benutzt" glaub ich dir im Leben nicht.


----------



## legilas (28. Februar 2009)

Bei mir isses mal in Süderstade passiert, der hat mich in ne schwarze katze und nen ninja verwandelt. Ich persönlich fand es ziemlich witzig^^


----------



## advanced08 (28. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Es gibt 10000de Threads zu dem Thema also das "hab die SuFu benutzt" glaub ich dir im Leben nicht.



glaub dir nicht das es mind 10k davon gibt =o


----------



## xXElfaronXx (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch schon ein paar mal GM's gesehen.

Bei manchen RP-Events lassen sie sich mal blicken und trinken ein bisschen mit uns.


Kronas hat die Schlacht schon erwähnt. Erst hat ein Gm mit uns geplant (war sehr lustig, hat uns ein Feuer gemacht und mit uns besprochen wie wir vorgehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Später sind wir dann alle zur Burg Fenris gelaufen (der Gm war die ganze Zeit dabei). Während der Schlacht hat er uns alle in Tiefe verwandelt und als Riesenschlange mitgekämpft und den erwähnten Schlauer um die Burg gemacht.

War schon sehr cool Seite an Seite mit einem Gm gegen die Horde zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (28. Februar 2009)

Als ich mal beim kollegen war hat er auch wegen falsches item und so ein gm gerufen der gm hat ihn auch verwandelt sehr lustig bis der gm zu weit ging erstmal kam Onyxia dann ragnaros dann ist sein pc abgestürtzt xD war schon lustig
und der über mir wohnt in duisburg cool xD


----------



## Minorjiel (28. Februar 2009)

Netter Thread....aber ganz ehrlich: Die Stories, dass euch die GMs supertolle Buffs für inis geben, weil die Gilde 3 Geburtstag feiern, irgendlweche Festen verzaubern und lustige, noch nie gesehene Erdbeben und Explosionen zaubern, etc. pp......die kauf' ich euch nicht ab. Habt ihr denn davon keine Screenshots gemacht?!? Alle "normalen" Begegnungen sind hier gescreent worden, aber die "außergewöhnlichen" Geschichten hat irgendwie keiner festgehalten?! Sehr mysteriös....


----------



## Krypterian (28. Februar 2009)

Also das mit den 50% mehr dmg buff u.s.w. stimmt, screen hab ich net aber ich war sozusagen live im TS dabei^^

und welche gilde ist schon 3 jahre aktiv? Viele lösen sich irgendwann auf oder vergammeln

mvg


----------



## Benrok (1. März 2009)

Mir ist noch nie ein GM erschienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch erst einmal n ticket geschrieben, aber der gm war echt nett^^
er hat mir auch gewünscht das mein tod immer vorgetäuscht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eviâ (1. März 2009)

Ich habe mal ein verbuggtes Erz im Schattenmondtal endeckt, man konnte es nicht abbauen. GM hat damals noch innerhalb von max 1 Stunde reagiert (heute 1 1/2 tage, wtf?) und hat sich zu mir geportet. Ne Hexen Blutelfe mit Schwarz-Blauen Klamotten. Hat sich das Erz angeschaut und sich bedankt und mir anschließend ein 10 Minütigen Blütenblätter-Buff gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HAben zuvor bissl smalltalk gemacht, fande mich wohl nett und das war ihr dankeschön. Hatte mich da schon gefreut iwie xD. 

Die 2. begegnung mit nem GM war im Versunkenen Tempel, alle Trolle lagen, aber der Boss kam nicht, es stellte sich herraus das dieser Hakku im Boden war.. Der GM hat den gekillt und uns nen neuen gespawnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Ende bissl RP Gequatsche und schon war sie wieder weg.


----------



## wass'n? (1. März 2009)

abe15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt 10000de Threads zu dem Thema also das "hab die SuFu benutzt" glaub ich dir im Leben nicht.



Und?


----------



## Genker (1. März 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Es gibt 10000de Threads zu dem Thema also das "hab die SuFu benutzt" glaub ich dir im Leben nicht.



Ich habe schon vorher gesagt, dass ich wahrscheinlich die falschen Suchbegriffe verwendet habe..... 



Code schrieb:


> Ich möchte den spaß ned verderben aber ist klar Pserver fake (spreche aus eigener erfahrung )


Loooooooooool wenn du meinst.... Ich glaube aber net, dass auf einem P-Server dieser Blizzard Chat vorhanden ist.
Ausserdem ist vor dem GM auch das Blizz-Zeichen.
Wenn du es mir immer noch nicht glaubst, kannst ja mal im Arsenal schauen => Termpala (gibt es nur einen) Arygos EU PVE.
Also lawer net und spar dir deine comments!


----------



## Atrion (1. März 2009)

Ich hatte auch schonmal so eine Begegnung mit einem GM.

Ich hatte mir damals etwas für Marken oder so gekauft und wollte es umtauschen, ich schrieb ein Ticket und dann antworteted der GM, ich war gerade am angeln und plötzlich flog der GM, der ein Druide war vor mir.

Als dann alles geklärt war, hat er sich groß und orange gemacht und weg war er...

Sollte öfter sowas geben !


----------



## Muahdib (1. März 2009)

Sei Froh das er es Rollenspieltypisch gelöst hat ;-)


----------



## smilieface (1. März 2009)

Ich hab mal in Booty Bay festgesteckt, und musste nen GM rufen, der ist dann gekommen, hat mich rausgeportet und die Standartfrage gestellt, ob ich noch was Wissen wollte. Dann hab ich gefrag was zuerst da war, Huhn oder Ei.
Dann hat er mich in ein huhn verwandelt, und mir 5 Flaschen von irgendnem alkohol gegeben^^
Ich war so beeindruckt, dass ich glatt vergessen hab Screens zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (1. März 2009)

Normale Gm`s kenn ich nur mit Gewand welches blaue Streifen hat.
http://www.wow-europe.com/en/support/gm-article.html
Ich glaub auch nicht das die wirklich großartig anders rumrennen können, da könnte zuviel Schalk
und Schindluder mit betrieben werden. Natürlich sieht man sie bei speziellen Events wie die Bezahl -
Pvp- Server, das sind aber wie gesagt andere Server.


El Pollo Grande hat laut Wiki 1300 hp.
http://www.wowwiki.com/El_Pollo_Grande



> Bei manchen RP-Events lassen sie sich mal blicken und trinken ein bisschen mit uns



Na dann hab ich wohl auf mein Rp Server die Events verpasst, geschweige das ich je gehört habe
das GM`s sich nach der Beta sichtbar machen. Welches Event hab ich da verpasst?

Beim nächsten Ticket frag ich mal nach, die Gm Insel wurde so einige male verlegt - und jetzt spielen sie 
schon mit Spielern rum?

Die machen nichtmal Aprilscherze, sicher das so manch Screen nicht zufällig vom Privat-Server stammt..?


----------



## Genker (1. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Die machen nichtmal Aprilscherze, sicher das so manch Screen nicht zufällig vom Privat-Server stammt..?


Auch dir kann ich nur sagen.....
4 Posts weiter oben!


----------



## Redryujin (1. März 2009)

hi,

Ich hatte auch mal ne Begegnung mit einen GM. 

War mal in Sturmwind als mich ein 1 char mich mit irgenwelchen Perversen Sätzen vollgespamt hatte, daraufhin habe ich ein Ticket geschrieben. Der GM kam auch schnell sagte das der 1er char seine Strafe erhalten hat. 

Dann fragte ich den GM  ob ich einen Keks als Belohnung bekomme für die gute Tat. Wenig später war dann der GM vor mir und hatte mir sehr viel Zeugs in mein inventar reinregnen lassen wie Käse Parfüm usw (leider konnte man davon nichts verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .) Zudem legte er eine beeindruckende Lichterdarstellung da was mir sehr gefallen hat. Er verwandelte mich dann noch für eine Stunde in einen Untoten Hordlerpirtaten. Danach verwandelte sich der GM in einer Art Robbe (Die Dudu Wassergestaltsform). und verwand im Kanal von Sturmwind. Das war meine Begegnung mit einen GM.

Der Nachteil danach fragten mich alle Leute in Sturmwind wie man ein Untoter Hordler wird, was nach ner Zeit nervig wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mfg
Redryujin

PS. hab leider keine Bildchen gemacht da mir das damals unwichtig war.


----------



## skap (1. März 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Loooooooooool wenn du meinst.... Ich glaube aber net, dass auf einem P-Server dieser Blizzard Chat vorhanden ist.
> Ausserdem ist vor dem GM auch das Blizz-Zeichen.
> Wenn du es mir immer noch nicht glaubst, kannst ja mal im Arsenal schauen => Termpala (gibt es nur einen) Arygos EU PVE.
> Also lawer net und spar dir deine comments!




Das kann durchaus auch auf P-Servern verwendet werden...und da es ja nicht möglich ist den Charakter auf dem Privatserver 
so zu nennen wie auf dem Blizzserver muss man dir zwangsläufig glauben.


----------



## Genker (1. März 2009)

skap schrieb:


> ...da es ja nicht möglich ist den Charakter auf dem Privatserver
> so zu nennen wie auf dem Blizzserver muss man dir zwangsläufig glauben.



kannst du es net offensichtlicher schreiben....


----------



## Berghammer71 (1. März 2009)

Ich hab meine Gedanken schon vor mein Post selbst kontrolliert.

Ich hab einfach auf englisch gesucht da sich die US-Gms wohl noch am ehsten zeigen würden (Erlaubnis).

Gefunden hab ich immer nur - Private Server,  Fakes, keylogger?!.


Auf jeden Fall hab ich die Suche nach dem 20. echten GM Screenshoot eingestellt.

Post die Screenies doch einfach ins WoW-Forum und lass dir das vom passenden GM bestätigen sollte dir jemand
nicht glauben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich vermute mit 10/10 kein Gm wird das bestätigen, was aber nichts zu bedeuten hat da der GM ev. ja den Arbeitsplatz oder die Arbeitsstelle gewechselt haben könnte.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich könne jeden sone Begegnung - nur meiner Erfahrung wäre mir das neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> und da es ja nicht möglich ist den Charakter auf dem Privatserver
> so zu nennen wie auf dem Blizzserver muss man dir zwangsläufig glauben



Wenn irgendwas möglich ist, was normal nicht möglich ist, dann logischerweise zuerst auf einem Privatserver.

Wo denn sonst? In Blizzards Buchhaltungsprogramm?


----------



## imbalol (1. März 2009)

Mir ist persönlich auch noch kein GM unterkommen
Aber einmal wie ich /who brachland suchte stand ganz unten >GM<..... 
kA ob das immer so ist , anschreiben konnte ich ihn nicht


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. März 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> @ TE Im letzten Bild sieht man dein Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OH NEIN was is eig. so schlimm daran das jez jeder weiß wie der char heisst?!? in seiner signatur steht auch der char mit namen server etc. außerdem heisst er bei buffed auch so wie sein main heisst. Is doch egal O_o


----------



## Deepender (1. März 2009)

oh ja das hatte ich auf frostwolf
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5159132/Gm_Frostwolf


----------



## Dany_ (1. März 2009)

Die Zeremonie um ein T7 Token wieder herzustellen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (1. März 2009)

1. gabs das zu 99% schonmal
2. ist es mir lang wie breit ob du nen gm schonmal gesehen hast und was er gemacht hat 
3. bin ich nicht neidisch


----------



## skap (1. März 2009)

Was ich vorhin geschrieben hab war triefende Ironie.

Schließlich ist es kompletter Kokolores damit zu argumentieren das es im Arsenal einen Char gibt der den gleichen Namen trägt.

Und auch das Blizz-Symbol kann auf einem P-Server verwendet werden. Villeicht war es auch nicht offensichtlich genug für den unaufmerksamen Leser


----------



## Genker (1. März 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> 1. gabs das zu 99% schonmal
> 2. ist es mir lang wie breit ob du nen gm schonmal gesehen hast und was er gemacht hat
> 3. bin ich nicht neidisch



Abgesehen davon, dass mir das egal ist was du postest....
....warum gibst du dann deinen Kommentar ab?!


----------



## juri94 (1. März 2009)

ich habe auch mal von nem ingame kumpel gehört, dasser wegen irgentnem problem ( hab vergessen welches) nen GM gerufen hat, der kam dann auch und als mein kumpel bei ihm die talente betrachtet hat sollen da so komische sachen wie "blutdurst" oder "opferung" als talentbäume gstanden sein. ich kann das nicht bestätigen, ich habe es um ehrlich zu sein auch nicht geglaubt aber ich denke das hier ist der richtige tread für sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (1. März 2009)

sowas ist mir mal mit meinem troll schurken passiert
ich war in einer gruppe aus drei leuten, von denen einer ein problem hatte (kp was los war)
auf jeden fall trafen wir auf einmal nen GM auf einer kleinen insel, wo wir grade fröhlich mobs schnetzelten
der GM war richtig nett, wir unterhielten uns ein wenig, meiner gruppenkollegin wurde geholfen und am ende verwandelte sie uns in goblins 

ich muss sagen, ich hab bisher wirklich nur gute erfahrungen mit gm´s gehabt, wartezeiten waren immer ok und geholfen wurde mir auch immer


----------



## Sebastianic (1. März 2009)

Könnte das nicht auch simpel von einem Privatserver sein? Soweit ich infomiert bin, gibt es dort den Content von Wotlk bis Patch 3.0.1 - bloß halt ohne Inis...oder einer der Blizzard-Jungs hatte tatsächlich mal zu viel Zeit...(was ich jedoch wirklich bezweifle...)


----------



## Salveri (1. März 2009)

Irgendwie find ich das lustig das alle hier "Privatserver " scheien, vorallendingen, mein screen den ich etwas später als der Threadersteller gepostet hab es eindeutig wiederlegt, den der Orc schulternbug war sicher nich auf nem privatserver oO. 

Zudem, wieso sollten Gms sowas nich machen, ma zu RP events kommen und die Community dabei etwas erfreuen, dient ja auch dem sinn von blizzard das das spiel den leuten laune macht.... aber ne soweit denken die meisten hier nich, hauptsache sie ham nen flame abgegeben oO...


----------



## Danf (1. März 2009)

Ich hatte erst einmal ne Begegnung mit einem GM... (mein erstes und einziges Problem)

also, wir mit Gilde das erste mal Kalecgos umgehauen..
und wir konnten nix looten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, raidlead hatn ticket geschrieben.. nach 15 min. stand ein GM vor uns (der sah aus wie ein stinknormaler Spieler, mit Thunderfury usw.) und hat einfach 4 Items oder so gepostet, wir haben unsere Dkps gesetzt und dan hat der uns angetraded und uns die sachne gegeben...

Das war mein bestes (abgesehen von unserem Legendären Illidan kill) Erlebnis in WoW


----------



## kobayashi55 (1. März 2009)

Hi,

habe auch schon meine kleine Erfahrung mit GM gehabt und zwar im Steinkrallengebirge. Steckte zeimlich in der Klemme bzw. kurz vor dem Tode. Da rauschte der GM an, dachte erst normaler Char
hat alle Mobs gekillt, war schon cool anzusehen und er hat mir das ganze loot gegeben. War echt toll!!! 2-3 Sätze geschrieben und mir noch viel Spaß gewünscht.

Tolle Erfahrung


----------



## EisblockError (1. März 2009)

Ich hab auch schon 1mal einen GM getroffen, der hat leider nicht soviel spektakel gemacht.

Aufjedenfall habe ich gerade mit WoW angefangen (ca. 2 Jahre her) und bin mit meinem Zwerg das erste mal nach if gekommen und natürlich... Ich bin in die Lava gesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte mich natürlich wiederbeben können, wusste es aber nicht, also bin ich mit meinem Geist auch inm die Lava gesprungen o.O.
Natürlich hätte ich mich wiederbeleben können, wenn ich nicht auf der falschen Seite runter gesprungen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also musste ich erstmal herausfinden wie man Tickets schreibt, habe dann auch geschrieben dass ich neu bin und hab wahrscheinlich auch so geschrieben.

Auf jedenfall hat sich dann nach 1/2 Stunde ein GM gemeldet, und der hat gesagt das er alles überprüft und so, und dann war ich plötzlich in (wie ich später rausfand) old if, immernoch als Geist, dann hatte ich erstmal angst und hab geschrieben das ich plötzlich woanders bin. Er hat mich gefragt wo ich bin, ich wusstees nicht. Also ist er gekommen, hat mich gerezzt (er hat sich dafür in diese Form verwandelt die man hat wenn man als Priester stirbt^^) und mich dann vor if geportet, sich hinterher, dann hat er mir zum abschied lebwohl gesagt und ist als widder weggelaufen.

Wir haben uns aber die ganze zeit über whisper unterhalten.


----------



## EisblockError (1. März 2009)

kobayashi55 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe auch schon meine kleine Erfahrung mit GM gehabt und zwar im Steinkrallengebirge. Steckte zeimlich in der Klemme bzw. kurz vor dem Tode. Da rauschte der GM an, dachte erst normaler Char
> hat alle Mobs gekillt, war schon cool anzusehen und er hat mir das ganze loot gegeben. War echt toll!!! 2-3 Sätze geschrieben und mir noch viel Spaß gewünscht.
> ...



0
Als ob -.-


----------



## EisblockError (1. März 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Ich hatte erst einmal ne Begegnung mit einem GM... (mein erstes und einziges Problem)
> 
> also, wir mit Gilde das erste mal Kalecgos umgehauen..
> und wir konnten nix looten
> ...



Bei uns schreibt dann der ganze Raid ein Ticket xD

Edit: sry für Doppelpost, hmm blöd das man keine Zitate über bearbeiten reinholen kann


----------



## XziTe (1. März 2009)

Habe mich vor wenigen Tagen mal mit einem Gamemaster unterhalten, weil ich mich gewundert haben wieso die GMs mit einmal so locker sind. Wenn sie dich z.B. anschreiben haben sie Tippfehler, oder sagen solch simplen Dinge wie "Servus/Hi/Wie Gehts <Charname>" - Sie benutzten keine vorgefertigten Texte mehr.

Also fragte ich nach wieso und weshalb.
Seit Februar oder so gibt es einen neuen Manager für den GM/Support Abteil, der die Regeln zur Kommunikation mit dem Kunden deutlich gelockert hat.
Außerdem verriet mir der GM das er sowoh lin Frankreich als auch in Irland als GM tätig war (Standorte der BlizzardGMBüros).
Und er meinte das es in Ireland wesentlich gespannter zugeht, vorallem als "neuer GM" hat man in Ireland bessere Karten. Die Franzosen sollen wohl alle nicht so ganz Einwandererfreundlich sein, deswegen sagte er lebt es sich in Ireland wesentlich einfacher.
Der GM war vor seiner GM Zeit Soldat, das hat mich doch sehr gewundert. Vom Soldaten zum Gamemaster, naja, jeder kann und will ja wenn er Lust hat GM werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## raeugen (1. März 2009)

Wenn man die Hexer-Höllenbesteinquest macht, wird das Huhn einmal beschwört .


----------



## Kilberndus129 (1. März 2009)

Das stimmt. Irgendwie sind die GMs nicht mehr so förmlich. Ich wurde auch gestern erst mit "Servus (Mein Name)" angeschrieben wegen meinem Ticket. Als ich am Ende noch gefragt habe ob das Ei oder das Huhn zuerst da war schrieb er mir einen kleinen Text zu der Stellungnahme dass das Ei zuerst da war. Irgendwas mit Dinos und Genmutationnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Kilberndus129  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (1. März 2009)

omg is sowieso alles ausgedacht ausserdem screen or didnt hapen....


----------



## Kono (shat) (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daaamaaaals zu bc zeiten^^
da hatten die gms noch zeit
ka weswegen das ticket geschrieben wurde, aber auf einmal tauchte ein riesiger "mob" (ca 10mal so groß wie auf dem screen) auf. der ganze raid in panik. raus kam dann der gm. der sich schrumpfen ließ, auf die verbilderte größe.
war recht witzig


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

ich hab schon 2x einen GM gesehen. Vom ersten Mal hab ich leider keinen Screen mehr, vom 2. Mal schon. Das war, als er mir einen Char wiederhergestellt hat. Da ist er einfach vor mir aufgetaucht. Was mich aber ein wenig verwundert hat: Er hatte 12 Ehre. Sieht man auch auf einem der Screens. Außerdem war es ein Krieger, das konnte man an den Talenten sehen. Verteilt waren sie aber nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich die Namen zensieren sollte. Wenn er sich zeigt, muss er sich auch bewusst darüber sein, dass er in einem Forum auftauchen könnte. War aber sehr nett mit ihm zu plaudern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (1. März 2009)

Hier auch nen Foto von ner GM-Begegnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Namen weils nu so gross ist mal unkentlich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EviLKeX (1. März 2009)

Beim letzten mal Naxx25 stand bei Noth ein Gm wegen einer Gegenstands verteilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (1. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich hab schon 2x einen GM gesehen. Vom ersten Mal hab ich leider keinen Screen mehr, vom 2. Mal schon. Das war, als er mir einen Char wiederhergestellt hat. Da ist er einfach vor mir aufgetaucht. Was mich aber ein wenig verwundert hat: Er hatte 12 Ehre. Sieht man auch auf einem der Screens. Außerdem war es ein Krieger, das konnte man an den Talenten sehen. Verteilt waren sie aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du lässt dir einen Stufe 2 Char wiederherstellen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (1. März 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, als ich die ersten paar Sätze gelesen habe, dachte ich mir "omg welche noob ist jetzt auf so n typen reingefallen", aber als ich dann die screens gesehn hab, da war ich buff xD


----------



## Crowser19 (1. März 2009)

hatte mal einen beim boss in AQ 40 getroffen weil der boss auf 1k hp nicht down ging da hat der gbm die letzte kugel geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein nen screen hab ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (4. September 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> zu allererst möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich kein Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden habe.
> Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt.
> ...



Einfach nur geil ^^


----------



## schmetti (4. September 2009)

Astiria schrieb:


> Voll cool, hatte ich aber leider auch noch nicht.
> 
> Aber solche threads gab es schon
> 
> ...




Ist voll Wurst oder Jacke wie Hose ob es so einen Thread schon mal gab ( Ausnahmsweise ) 
Aber nur weil Bilder dabei sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten voll Lustig


----------



## bruderelfe (4. September 2009)

Letztes jahr hatte ich auch ein problem auf dem dunkelmond jahrmarkt gm kamm und dann zum dank worde ich zum piraten gemacht als das problem geklärt war, vor ein paar tagen steckte ich im bg fest, gm reagierte schnell musste mich auslogen und auf nem anderen char warten leider hätte zu gerne mal wieder einen gm in der nähe gesehen, Und hatte nachts auch gms welche mit mir geredet haben nach tickets weil mich diese nervenden gold und gehe dahin spammer genervt haben! sind auch nur menschen!


----------



## Genker (4. September 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn?!
Hab gar nemmer gewusst, dass mein Thread noch existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (4. September 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> zu allererst möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich kein Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden habe.
> Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt.
> ...





 Nur knapp 1000 gold? geh farmen ^^ XD

spaß bei seite jo mich hat ein gm letzten im Uldua 25ig raid angesprochen da war er in einer drachen form und er meinte dann mit der /s funktion er möchte bitte mit einem aus der gruppe (warn 25ig raid)sprechen

viele aus meinen raid haben geschrieben "kill denn boss" oder "hau ab" oder "schenkt ma epix oder gold"

als antwort hat der gm die leute die geschrieben haben in tiere verwandelt und die konnten nix machen solange bis der Gm fertig war mit dem handel war lustig ^^


----------



## Genker (4. September 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Nur knapp 1000 gold? geh farmen ^^ XD



Ich hatte zu der Zeit alles auf dem Main-char


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> du lässt dir einen Stufe 2 Char wiederherstellen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Er ist doch mit nem lv 2 char on weil sein Main gelöscht ist...


----------



## Slow0110 (4. September 2009)

Hatte auch mal ne witzige Begegnung mitm Gm.
Erst fliegt der als Dudu mit seiner Fluggestalt her und dann das:

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2422/wowscr...62709134145.jpg

Nachdem er mir geholfen hatte, und ich über seine Größe gelästert habe, kam dann das hier:

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/907/wow...62709134238.jpg

Unvergesslich^^


----------



## N811 Schurke (6. September 2009)

Hatte auch eine solch lustige Begegnung mit einem GM,
es gibt glaubeich damals darum das ich i-wo ganz blöd fest gesteckt bin,
jedenfals fragte er mich ob ich denn einverstanden sei das er mich zu ihm portet.
Lange rede kurzer sind 10sec später stand ich auf den rießigen Ruienen von AQ 20/40 weis nich mehr genau und hab den GM vor mir gehabt.
Die Chancee wollt ich mir nich entgehen lassen udn schlug auch promt ein duell vor  naja war kalr das ich verlieht aber ich habe mit ehre gekämpft.
Dannach verwandelten wir uns in alles mögliche und zum schluss musste ich ja auch wie wieder runter von den ruienen also portete er mcih nach sw und flog mit nem kleinen drachen like die im rotkammgebierge nach und kam dann auch noch mit nach sw und so vergingen die stunden war eigl. ein gechillter abend und ne hammer begegnung


----------



## Kaltunk (6. September 2009)

Ich habe mal ein GM Ticket rausgeschickt, mit der Frage, ob die Jägerpets wachsen.. ^^ Als ich grade in Brachland am LvLn war, erscheint neben mir ein Eber..! Ich dachte: "Höö, was'n das?" Als ich merkte, dass es ein GM sei, chatte er direkt und fragte ob ich Zeit hätte. Als er mir erklärte das die Tiere wachsen, wurde er als Eber groß und dann meinte er, dass die Pets am Anfang aber klein sind. Und so wurde er zu einem kleinen Eber.. Danach hatte er mich mehrmals in die Luft geschossen und zu einem Gnom Piraten verwandelt. Hat schon spaß gemacht und war auch mal eine Abwechslung :> Sollten die öfters machen! ^^


----------



## Belty (6. September 2009)

Recht lange her, etwa Mitte BC...wollte mit meinen damals noch gespielten Rogue (spiele mittlerweile nur noch meinen Priest) Angeln nachskillen und habe mir Gedanken über eine Angel gemacht.
Es gibt ja für die Hordler die schöne Quest im Hinterland wo man Nat Pagles Extremangler bekommt, leider Gottest hatte ich die Angel früher während des Levelns verkauft (gab immerhin 3 Gold und das war viel^^).

Nun gut ich dachte mir vielleicht bekommst du sie ja von einem GM wieder, dass Ticket wurde erstellt, während der Wartezeit farmte ich die Mobs bei den Manaschmieden im Nethersturm.

Etwas später sah ich kurioserweise einen Oger in meiner Nähe und wunderte mich doch sehr das es dort Oger gibt. Den vermeintlichen Mob ins Target genommen und oh was ist denn das, es ist eine Mensch Magierin allerdings mit einem Buff namens Oger-Kostüm. Habe mich dann ein wenig gewundert warum das Ziel nicht angreifbar ist aber oho es ist kein Spieler, es war ein GM.

Der GM läuft zu mir hin, winkt mir zu, läuft zwei drei Runden um mich herum und flüstert mit "Piep piep, Sie haben Post von der Oger-Fraktion", dann winkte er mir zum Abschied und castete sich weg.

Bin dann etwas verwirrt zum nächstbesten Briefkasten und hey siehe da, die gewünschte Angel war im Kasten :-).


Dies war leider nur die erste Begegnung die ich mit einem GM gemacht habe, hätte gerne eine paar mehr, denn irgendwie ist das doch um Welten schöner und besser als nur ein Dialog über den /we.


----------



## Holoas (6. September 2009)

Hatte das einmal in Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach einer falschen Loot Vergabe kam ein Gm angetrampelt mit den Schreien : Ahhh ich habe eine Spinnenfubie (wir waren zu dem Zeitpunkt im Spinnenvirtel) Nach einer weile kam der Gm dann an als irgendein Wächter verkleidet und hat uns dann wie eine Armee oder so ähnlich behandelt^^ zum Schluss hat er uns dann zugeschaut wie wir Maexxna gelegt haben ^^ war recht cool jedoch hat er nur einen von uns in ein Schaf verwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (6. September 2009)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal ne witzige Begegnung mitm Gm.
> Erst fliegt der als Dudu mit seiner Fluggestalt her und dann das:
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2422/wowscr...62709134145.jpg
> ...


scheisse, wie geil is dat denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantana (6. September 2009)

Hatte auch mal das vergnügen mit meinem Jäger zu BC Zeiten war aber zufall. 
Ich war zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlaas (7. September 2009)

Huhu,

Ja ist mir auch schon mal passiert .. auch auf Arygos (allianz).
Und zwar war da ne "hochzeit" in goldhain und da waren 2 weibliche Draenai priesterinen.
Ich fragte sie ob sie meine gildensatzung unterschreiben wollten ( sie waren nicht mit <GM> gekennzeichnet) als plötzlich .. "ein GM möchte mit dir sprechen" im chat auftauchte.
Er/sie meinte: wohl eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD

Dannch verwandelten sie mich in nen irwischgeist usw.
Echt cool wenn man mal auf die trifft ^^


----------



## GeProtector (7. September 2009)

Nachdem meine Probleme geklärt waren gabs noch ein Meeting mit den Kollegen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (7. September 2009)

Am Samstag wahren wir pdk und hatten ne Buggy ID mit nur endboss, aber der Boden lies sich nicht aufbrechen. Ticket geschrieben stand der GM das wir im TS : Alle Hüpfen! Wir machen uns richtig zum affen und hüpfen wie id ebekloppten. Als wir aufhören sagt der GM Und noch einmal!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (7. September 2009)

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit 2 Treffen mit GMs, das eine Mal hatten wir in Naxx einen Dudu geladen, der aber eine ID hatte, weil er wohl in eine Instanz mit vorhandener ID ging und durch Unaufmerksamkeit nach 1 min die ID "verliehen" bekam, ohne auch nur einen Handschlag dadrin gemacht zu haben. Er durfte mit uns mit.

Das andere Mal waren meine Talentpunkte verbuggt, das hab ich mitten im Questen bemerkt. Der GM kam tatsächlich vor Ort und resettete sie gleich im Questgebiet. Danach hat er mich in einen untoten Piraten mit roter Jacke verwandelt.

Und nun wisst ihr, wieso ihr immer solange auf eure Tickets warten müsst.


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (7. September 2009)

Das erste Aufeinandertreffen mit einem GM hatte ich kurz nach dem Release von TBC.
Ein paar Gildies und ich wollten ins Höllenfeuerbollwerk.

Bei den Bossen Vazruden und Nazan (der Drachenreiter für alle die, die es vergessen haben) standen vorher auf der Brücke ja 4 Orcs, welche man erst killen musst um an den Boss ranzukommen bzs. damit er in der Kampf eingriff.

Die letzten beiden Orcs allerdings sind jedes mal nach nur kurzer Zeit respawnt, sodass der Bosskampf jedesmal nach ca. 10 Sekunden als die Mobs wieder da waren, resettet wurde. Anfangs haben wir versucht schneller als der Respawn zu sein, aber am Ende haben wir einen GM um Hilfe gebeten.

Relativ zügig kam dann auch jemand und hat die Mobs immer genau in der Sekunde gekillt in der sie respawnten.
Im Gegensatz zu den heutigen GMs, die immer das aktuelle Maxlevel im Tooltip haben, hatte dieser (übrigens ein Gnommagier) Level 999.

Er stand uns dann noch für eine kleine Fotosession zur Verfügung.

Am Ende fragte er ob er noch was für uns tun könnte. Wir baten ihn um ein Portal nach Shattrath.
Also fing er an ein Portal zu casten.

Naiv und gutgläubig wie wir waren klickten wir auch alle ohne zu gucken darauf.
Einen Ladebalken später befanden wir uns in Ogrimmar und ein paar weitere Sekunden später schüttelten wir Bob die Hand.

Witzbold.

Ein weiteres Treffen mit einem GM hatten wir auch jüngst in PDK, weil der Boden vorm Endboss wieder da war. Auf das "Ihr müsst alle hochspringen" sind wir nicht reingefallen.^^


----------

